# Novation Circuit: Standalone Groovebox



## Marius Masalar (Oct 1, 2015)

Now we know what they were teasing:

http://us.novationmusic.com/circuit/circuit#

Essentially Novation's take on the Electribe. I like the price point, and I think the interface is clever (albeit annoying with the lack of screens to indicate what the macro knobs actually do on any given patch).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 1, 2015)

Marius, be good and remember your hardware pledge!! 

Sounds neato.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 1, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Marius, be good and remember your hardware pledge!!
> 
> Sounds neato.


Haha don't worry, I'm behaving. Just didn't see it mentioned here yet so I figured I'd open the discussion. SonicState has a brief overview video about it now:


----------



## musicman61554 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmm pretty interesting


----------

